# Fair rules



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

In recent years our state 4H has been dealing with one family who consistently brings in emaciated animals. To many of our frustration they continue to be let in and allowed to shown. The only person who has the power to kick them out is a sweet older women who is like a grandma to me and she doesnt want the kids t go without showing.
The problem with this family is they lease out these emaciated animals to many different families for them to show. 
These people get spoken to every year nothing changes 
At your fairs if there is an animal of concern how does your fair deal with it?
How should we go about this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the only thing you could do is if everyone complained. Even went as one big group to the woman in charge.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We have an association that has rules and guidelines. - We also have goat advisors that are responsible for checking that each family is following rules, along with a health at check in. Our rules state that if a goat is in poor condition, it will not be allowed on the fairgrounds or to show. Up to the discretion of the advisors. If you stand in with them for one year and go through headaches, it will take care of it in future years. If we know we have "problem" folks, we reach out pre fair and remind them of rules, saying we would hate to turn your kids away, but we need to be fair to all families and follow guidelines that are in place for the health and well being of all exhibited animals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m probably the least judgmental person but this is something that needs to come to a stop. There are so many animal rights groups going after kids and picking at their absolutely 100% perfectly healthy animal. This family is going to give them more ammo that will have people for sure standing with them and not stay in the questioning side lines because they are showing healthy happy looking animals.
I think goatblessings has a wonderful idea. If that doesn’t work maybe someone who is friendly with the family can talk to them and tell them hey people are really complaining. We don’t want the fair to have a bad name and we don’t want animal control called on you.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I work under the main goat superintendent for the last few years so I've been able to do some stuff and I've talked to the owner many times. Ive joined the state animal science committee so hopefully can make some improvements. I was thinking of having a form three different fair officials have to sign in order for the animals to be removed.I have been taking pictures of the animals at each event if I need to have proof. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Our county fair requires a vet check before any animal can go to the fair. (4-H, FFA or Open Class). The animal has to be in good weight and good health. If it isn't, the vet has to deny them the health papers required at the fairgrounds. 

The fairboard started the vet checks because of emaciated animals and people that wouldn't listen. It is a pain and extra cost, but no skinny critters are shown. 

The local vets have a day that the kids can bring their animal(s) to the fairgrounds about 2-3 weeks before fair. For a $10 fee, they get vet checked. (A cage of chickens or whatever is one $10 fee).


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Our vet does show animals for free, so as it is a bit of a pain to get them checked out before shows, he lets the kids save some of their money! But yes, our county meat goat show has to get animals checked out at the vet, then they get weighed at the show, plus their temp taken and FAMACHA checked.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the idea that people have to inspect the animal and sign off - 3 strikes and your out.

I'm no help as far as what our fair does, because we are unlike most states. Our fair is open to other counties, and we do not have many kids showing animals. One day shows, so you don't stay all week, and again, open to other county residents. But the nice thing about it? We can show at surrounding county fairs, so we usually make a summer of it. Of course, with the virus, most fairs have cancelled  But many are planning to reschedule events & livestock shows, so fingers crossed - our fair is one of them, they are currently working on scheduling dates for later this summer.
There has been a couple of families that have shown very emaciated market animals. It's so sad. I don't think they show anymore, thankfully. There really isn't much you can do, unfortunately. They got health papers from 'someone' and so long as you have health papers, and no signs of illness, I really don't know that there is much we can say especially since they were not from our county.
I sure hope you can find a solution and get them up to par.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The problem is our state is so far stretched that having a single location wont work. I do like the idea of having health certificates since they have to get rabies from their vet before the fair anyway but i am not sure if it will pass. Although im not sure of any vet who would pass those animals so i guess it might be the safest choice.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Every animal entering our fair is inspected by a vet before it can be unloaded off the trailer. The vet has discretion if the animal is healthy enough to compete.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow, I can't imagine. I agree as many people as possible need to voice a concern, on paper and in person. Our only health requirement is vet check at fair, market animals are vet checked at weigh ins all others are vet checked via walk through. 2 years ago there was a prefair weight check and minimum weight gain at fair, but that only applies to market animals as well. There certainly needs to be some deciding factor other then the fair granny. Someone who is looking ot for the health and care of the animals.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

At our fair, all goats are inspected by a vet prior to the fair, and most counties around us with open shows have a vet at the fair to turn away unhealthy animals.


----------

